# Coleman air compressor for tires



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not going to find just the parts to fix the part that broke but you can cut the hose and install a whole new one.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... Agreed,.... Cut it off, 'n put a plain ole push tire chuck, probably 1/4" hose,...


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

This: http://www.modernbike.com/product-2126226439?gclid=CL7WocXu2MQCFYNsfgodOS0ANA


----------



## NorthernWinds (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks to each of you for your responses.

Joe, I've never replaced this kind of hose. What's involved with it? Is the hose just "cut off" or is it disconnected from inside the case? I assume it's not just a fit and replace, so that there's also some fitting, then sealing involved? What kind of sealant would I use?

Bondo, same questions. I'm not the most skilled DIY person so I want to determine if this is something I can do.

Fishing, I assume the part in the photo works on car compressors as well as those for bikes? Actually, that might be a good idea since it could be used on my bike as well.

Thanks again to each of you for your suggestions.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Bondo, same questions. I'm not the most skilled DIY person so I want to determine if this is something I can do.


Ayuh,.... If ya get a fittin' like ratherbefishin' posted, ya cut the hose off, right at the end of yer broken fittin',...
Slip in the new one, 'n put a screw clamp on to tighten it in place,....


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

NorthernWinds said:


> Thanks to each of you for your responses.
> 
> Joe, I've never replaced this kind of hose. What's involved with it? Is the hose just "cut off" or is it disconnected from inside the case? I assume it's not just a fit and replace, so that there's also some fitting, then sealing involved? What kind of sealant would I use?
> 
> ...


Yep, it's universal for Schrader valves. Same on cars and most bikes. The exception is road racing bikes with very narrow high pressure tires, those use Presta valves.

The only thing I would add to Bondo's advice is that you might need to very lightly lubricate the barbed shaft to make it easier to insert in the hose.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

The hose can be successfully attached with narrow zip ties that will go between the barbs of the fitting. The secret to tightening is after it's tightened by pulling tight by hand it's time for the needle nose. Grip the tie close to the head and roll the pliers. A couple of strokes and watch the hose succumb to the zip forces. Amazing the pressure that can be applied.


----------



## NorthernWinds (Mar 1, 2015)

Sorry to be so late in responding and thanking you for the additional messages. The time each of you took to answer and/or provide photos is sincerely appreciated.


----------

